# Georgia Grand Jury Indicts Three Men on Murder Charges in Ahmaud Arbery Shooting



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.nationalreview.com/news...king&utm_campaign=newstrack&utm_term=20718311


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This should not have happened to begin with however, these defendants are being placed upon the public sacrificial alter, imo. I am afraid that they are being charged to keep the peace locally.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that the indictments are right and proper.
Let a trial court determine the facts, the crimes, and the penalties.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m not saying the death was justified. I don’t believe it was. I am saying I think it was not intentional and is an overcharging because of the circumstances. The victim and one of the men charged got into a fight over the gun. I think because of recent thefts in the community the men charged were attempting to hold the victim until police arrived. Regardless, the jury will have to sort it out.


----------

